# Playalinda 2/17



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

The bite was on from the time the first bait hit the water. I lasted until 10AM and packed it up. I've been down with the flu and thought it would be a good idea to soak up some sun and salt air and just relax. But, it didn't work out that way. The two hour drive home felt more like 10 hours. The bait was dead shrimp cast out to the top of the outer bar on the high tide. Now that I'm rested up it was a good day. Yesterday I wasn't so sure about it being a good day.

Jimmy


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Nice work! Glad to see you back here.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice, Jimmy!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice batch of Pomps!


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Which lot?


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

creek said:


> Which lot?



Lot number nine. I fish 8 or 9 about 99 percent of the time. Even on bad days there are usually fish at these locations.

Jimmy


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks I have never tried past 4 on the ocean. I havetried Eddy Creek from the sand.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I tried I think lot 8 only a few days (Saturday)before you did. Not a thing! Got to be there at the right time. I casted out as far as I could, both low and high tide.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

What is the quickest way from Clermont to Playalinda? Curious minds want to know.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
POMPS AND SEA MULLET
the best tasting fish out there


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice haul, congrats on the catch.


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

Sweet


----------

